# Good finishing sander



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hmm,i guess were all different.for me if it's not hook and loop forget it.i do 90% with my mirka ROS and for tight corner areas ive got a festool sander that will get in tight spots.i rarely change the pads on mine.for the deros i use a backing pad so the main pad hardly gets any wear at all.ive got those vibration sanders that use sheet paper but what a PIA ! i agree about the PC though,want mine-lol !


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I have that one and the Makita BO4900V 1/2 sheet sander. I wouldn't want to be without them.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I had a spare sander, and I though it would be a nice gesture to donate it to Mikeacg's shop only somebody pinched it.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/mikeacg/blog/129723


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I use the Makita 1/4 sheet sander. found an older model at a yard sale for $5. So now I have two. Nice to have two grits ready. I use the PSA sticky paper. Never had an issue with the glue mess till I got the old one. Seems the pad on that tool is softer. Don't leave that paper on it over night. Almost becomes permanent. But the newer one, which is nearly 10 year old now, I have no issue there. I have thought about getting a 1/2 sheet version like yours though. 
Thanks for the review,


----------

